# Problemy ze skryptami startowymi

## KoKA

Witam, często przy uruchamianiu gentoo nie startują mi różne usługi. Błąd jest zawsze ten sam:

 *Quote:*   

> xdm                | * Setting up kdm ...
> 
>  [ ok ]
> 
> xdm                | * start-stop-daemon: fopen `/var/run/kdm.pid': No such file or directory
> ...

 

Przeczytałem gdzieś że z nowymi wersjami udev trzeba zrobić symlinki:

 *Quote:*   

> /var/lock -> /run/lock
> 
> /var/run -> /run
> 
> 

 Co też zrobiłem, mimo to problem pozostaje.

Czy ma to związek z :

 *Quote:*   

>  * Messages for package net-fs/samba-3.6.9:
> 
>  * One or more symlinks to directories have been preserved in order to
> 
>  * ensure that files installed via these symlinks remain accessible. This
> ...

 

----------

## womperm

Spróbuj usunąć xdm, pewnie on koliduje z kdm..

----------

## Garrappachc

Nie wiem, jak xdm mogłoby kolidować z kdm.

Spróbuj wywalić xdm z usług uruchamianych przy starcie i odpalić kdm z konsoli.

----------

